# Uber Driving - Perfect Candidates



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

My view is that Uber is the perfect line of work for persons in the following categories:

1. Someone in between jobs due to redundancy
2. Retired person as a hobby or just pocket money
3. Transitioning to retirement 
4. Financially independent but still want to remain active and loves meeting people
5. Person who wants to supplement their main source of income

Any others?

I believe full time is tough going, but if you enjoy Ubering and don't mind the long hours then that's great 

Comments?


----------



## Donkeyyy (Mar 13, 2017)

I uber on Friday and Saturday nights until I can't be bothered anymore.
I work fulltime and its is justhe a bit of a cash top up.


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

They aren't the perfect candidates, theyre nothing more than the leeches of the industry. The gov is preparing to throw a nuclear bomb on them through costs. Its coming.


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

I fall under the 5th, but I could totally see myself doing it as any of the others in that list too were I in those situations.


----------



## ubermatt88 (May 1, 2017)

I do it part time, as a single dad its hard to find flexible work, i still do around 28-32 hours a week, but its only 3 nights a week


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

John smith4321 said:


> They aren't the perfect candidates, theyre nothing more than the leeches of the industry. The gov is preparing to throw a nuclear bomb on them through costs. Its coming.


You're a taxi driver or license owner obviously


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

Wrong, im anti scab. 


Jay1960 said:


> You're a taxi driver or license owner obviously


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

John smith4321 said:


> Wrong, im anti scab.


Well if you didn't do such a terrible job, there wouldn't have needed to be people to take over from you.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

John smith4321 said:


> Wrong, im anti scab.


Union thug huh?

Except you using the word in the wrong context. Educate yourself


----------



## wrb (Jan 17, 2017)

Quite frankly, if it wasn't for Uber, I would be homeless now. I have a chronic condition and the flexibility means I can work when I am feeling well. There is no way I could work in a job with set hours. I have another job I do from home on my computer but it doesn't pay for everything so Uber fills in the gap


----------



## penguine (Apr 16, 2017)

I do it in the morning when going for work, sometimes in evening while going back to home. I do only saturday or sunday, only day jobs, and that is all.
When I started to drive Uber my goals were simple.
If it can pay car insurance and its rego and can cover fuel costs, I am happy to do it. It is doing way more than that, so I am loving it. I dont see how someone can make it a full time job, but then everyone is different.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

I do it full time, as do some of my chauffeur friends, while the work is cheaper than chauffeur driving, the hours are similar. This does give some flexibility in scheduling- aslong as there is demand. 

I'm happy to work 7 days a week to generate an income, but Uber will continue to loose good drivers due to pay and there will be better opportunities in the near future... 

UberX is scrapping the bottom of the barrel - there won't be many drivers of class left. 

We'll leave the drunks for you Part timers... enjoy it.


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

CBear said:


> Well if you didn't do such a terrible job, there wouldn't have needed to be people to take over from you.


Ive always done a great job. That was proven by my 4.9 rating on uberx . Having scabs has nothing to do with quality of driver anyway. Scabs are illegal.


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

John smith4321 said:


> Having scabs has nothing to do with quality of driver anyway. Scabs are illegal.


I'm starting to think you don't actually know what this means


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Jay1960 said:


> My view is that Uber is the perfect line of work for persons in the following categories:
> 
> 1. Someone in between jobs due to redundancy
> 2. Retired person as a hobby or just pocket money
> ...


sounds like taxi driving but at only half the rates..


----------



## MrM (Jan 18, 2017)

yogi bear said:


> sounds like taxi driving but at only half the rates..


but without having to work 10 or 12 hour shifts.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Jay1960 said:


> Union thug huh?
> 
> Except you using the word in the wrong context. Educate yourself


What is the right context?
According to merriam webster dictionary
(Aka a 2 second google) ;

1: scabies of domestic animals

2: a crust of hardened blood and serum over a wound

3a : a contemptible personb (1) : a worker who refuses to join a labor union (2) : a union member who refuses to strike or returns to work before a strike has ended (3) : a worker who accepts employment or replaces a union worker during a strike (4) : *one who works for less than union wages or on nonunion terms *


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

What uber has done is undermine and destroy the pay and working conditions of the taxi and hire car industry, I'm not talking about the plate holders, just the drivers. 
It wasn't exactly a cloesed industry in the first place, all you needed was a DA.
The regulated fares were regulated, by the government, for a reason, so as to give the drivers the ability to earn a fair and reasonable income.
Now with uber and its cheap unregulated rates no one earns a living wage off the rideshare/taxi industry.
Just a new class of working poor.

And some of you people have got to stop lying to yourselfs that its all about offering a better service, if prices were at parity with taxi rates then this could be true, but as it is all you (collectivly uber i mean, this is not a personal attack) are doing is offering a cut rate service at a cheap cut rate price.

Its a race to the bottom that only those in the most desperate and dire of circumstance are going to win.- those that consider $10 an hour as OK..



george manousaridis said:


> I nevwr will was and never will ne part of a Union.I got displaced at my permanent job and was compelled to leave,without any consultation i was a non union memeber.I was put in a position of difficulty and all the unionosed memebers are still at the current jobs.NoOne cares about anyone but all about themselves.All money and no one cares.Lol.wear and bear it and move on.


 Taxi were regulated rates, set by the government, not union rates.

But people coming in and deciding to work for less than the regulated rates can safely be defined the same as those that would break union rates.. IMHO.


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

Sure it pays less than driving a taxi, but that is made up for with a better booking system and flexible hours.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

The booking system is great.. give em that.

I'd have no problem at all if it was at least close to parity rates and they werent draining 25% out of every dollar spent by the public.

Uber could well offer a better service for the similar price and compete on that, for the rates they could attract a better quality of driver, and have standards to keep out the riff raff, but no, taking a look at some of the drivers and cars out there on the streets it's clearly a half rate service at a halfrate price now.

I mean battered little honda civics and toyota echo's cruising chapel street along with non english speaking drivers.. these are what ive seen.
They've lost the love now..
Its just cheap.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

yogi bear said:


> What is the right context?
> According to merriam webster dictionary
> (Aka a 2 second google) ;
> 
> ...


Is there a Union for Uber owrkers?

Duh!!!

comprehension - fail
basic logic - fail


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> Is there a Union for Uber owrkers?
> 
> Duh!!!
> 
> ...


Nothing is impossible.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

yogi bear said:


> I mean battered little honda civics and toyota echo's cruising chapel street along with non english speaking drivers.. these are what ive seen.
> They've lost the love now..
> Its just cheap.


Yes this is correct. Uber won't last long.. customers will demand it, but no one will want to drive X customers. Everyday I'm doing something illegal and the pax or account holder doesn't care.

The DA class with the right car could get you private clients.

You know most/few of the drivers I've spoken to in Perth are coming out of mine site jobs.

The industry will fail with this model, since the only ones making money are people who has crap cars to rent at high prices (not that they are proper leasing companies) and Uber.

In the end, only part time drivers with full time jobs will support this industry... If we reversed the situation and I came into your field of work and told your boss I'll do your job for half your pay, what do you think will happen?

It's a dog eat dog out there, no matter what industry, no matter what type of work.

Unfortunately Australia has too many restrictions that it's nearly impossible to compete without giving up your life style and life choices.

This mindset is more than just Ubering .. it's how people are happy to take advantage of each other as a whole.

I've stopped Ubering and will be going back to chauffeur driving, or any other employment. 
Uber can say Bye Bye to passangers riding in a 2016 Leather seat Tuscon.

When you pay less, you get less - that's the fact of life, but Australians expect more! lol


----------

